# Wings Farm House, March 2014



## Stealthstar79 (Mar 17, 2014)

I had seen this farm house whilst driving through the Leicestershire countryside, it looked boarded from the road.
So yesterday being such a beautiful day we ventured out to take a look. 
Sadly empty and no history..
I have called it Wings Farm House as there were butterfly wings all over


----------



## mockingbird (Mar 17, 2014)

Made good of what was in there 
One day! One day!


----------



## flyboys90 (Mar 17, 2014)

Nice looking cottage like the nest box!great pics.


----------



## tumble112 (Mar 17, 2014)

Great little find, love the wallpaper!


----------



## Kezz44 (Mar 17, 2014)

Good find! Love the name too.


----------



## cunningplan (Mar 17, 2014)

you've done a great job with that


----------



## Partypebbles (Mar 17, 2014)

Peeling paint and old light switches, I love it.


----------



## The Wombat (Mar 17, 2014)

Good find Stealthstar, and nicely done
not seen this one, im going to have to go looking for this


----------



## ashutchy (Mar 18, 2014)

Great pics. Lots of peeling paint and even peeling plaster too!! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## LittleOz (Mar 18, 2014)

Nice little find, you've been a busy girl lately. Loving the cobwebs on the light switch.


----------



## the_oblique (Mar 22, 2014)

I love the bakelite so sad to see all the switches and light fittings left there. I want to polish them (I'm a bit sad)


----------



## NakedEye (Mar 22, 2014)

Lovely natural clean images. Just enough wallpaper delights and a lovely obligatory aga to marvel at! Thanks for sharing


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Mar 22, 2014)

Thanks for the nice comments everyone!


----------



## Mars Lander (Mar 30, 2014)

Looks like you made the best of this place, great shots of it


----------



## billygroat (Apr 14, 2014)

Looks great - think I'm south of the action by the looks of it!


----------

